
HTML5 Tidy: The granddaddy of HTML tools - vmorgulis
http://www.html-tidy.org/
======
ericb
I wrote a ruby gem that wraps the HTML tidy executable for local HTML
validation. Disclaimer: It is vetted with the HTML 5 compatible tidy version,
but I haven't tried it out with this new version yet. Pull requests welcome.

[https://github.com/ericbeland/html_validation](https://github.com/ericbeland/html_validation)

------
martin-adams
The one thing I find missing on the site is, when would I use it? What benefit
or problem is it solving?

Can anyone share when they've found this to be useful? For example, does it
compress HTML for faster page loads, or fix invalid HTML (e.g. from wysiwyg
editors).

~~~
bcg1
tidy is a swiss army knife for HTML and XML... it does the things you said and
a lot more.

Pretty printing, switching encodings, conversions between HTML/XHTML,
validation, removing those stupid quotation marks that MS Word litters all
over the place in its vain attempt to ruin the universe... many annoying
problems with HTML are easily solved with tidy

------
hans-olo
The section with the red background is very bright -- it is difficult to read
the text.

Please include examples of files cleaned with the tool.

------
masterrex
Screenshots. Show input & output.

~~~
taco_emoji
[http://www.html-tidy.org/documentation/#part_what](http://www.html-
tidy.org/documentation/#part_what)

------
legierski
Now, if someone could tell me how to use it within PHP...

My company created an open-source HTML-diffing PHP package[0] that could be
considerably improved by replacing the old Tidy with the HTML5 Tidy (if I only
knew how!)

[0]
[https://github.com/gathercontent/htmldiff](https://github.com/gathercontent/htmldiff)

~~~
aargh_aargh
You're using the PHP extension based on libtidy:

[https://github.com/gathercontent/htmldiff/blob/master/compos...](https://github.com/gathercontent/htmldiff/blob/master/composer.json#L21)

[http://php.net/manual/en/book.tidy.php](http://php.net/manual/en/book.tidy.php)

------
rektide
Doesn't support tabs, can go DIAF. :-p Or jump in a lake, you downvoting
sourpuss sissypants you!

Recently went to check, after a >1 decade break. The man page is 5000 words,
tons and tons and tons of options. No tabs though.

Edit: apparently this feature got added last May! Just waiting on my distro
now. Sweet! [https://github.com/htacg/tidy-
html5/issues/108](https://github.com/htacg/tidy-html5/issues/108)

